# I guess I'm classed as a young adult them. Lol



## Joel's dad (Sep 11, 2009)

I have suffered years being controlled by my bowels. It started when I was young, my dad used to use the toilet amd when he did he took his time about thirty minutes, and I was not allowed to disturb him and he would not get of the toilet... Grr, so basically it ended up everytime My dad used the toilet I would panic and my bowels would react, and it was a vicious circle and got worseTo the point where I coukd not be anywhere where the toilet was no available or I will get anxious and end up needing the toilet desperately. Today cannot leave the house without going to open my bowels first if I go to someones house and the toilet is restricted ie the person is having a bath using the toilet themselves AI would panic and need the toilet.Yesterday I went to a park and had to pay to get in, there was a huge queue and it was gonna take about half an hour to get in where the toilets are I panicked instantly and ending up finding a bush to go in and evacuate my bowels I,m alright then as I knew the toilets were available inside the park. This incident is what caused me to come here and ask for advice help I Have managed my anxiety having therapy and my bowels have relaxed I just can't do it long term. I slip back into old habits and it's a really depressing situation.Thanks for reading I look forward to your replies


----------



## Joel's dad (Sep 11, 2009)

So is this IBS or anxiety or both?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably a bit of both. Anxiety makes pretty much any sort of symptom from anything worse, but that it effects the bowels for you probably means IBS as well.Battling anxiety and IBS can be a long term process, but since you know you have had some success at it try to focus on that when you have a bad spell rather than the bad spell. "This too shall pass" tends to be a better mindset for calming thing down than "Oh NO!!! NOT AGAIN!!!!"


----------

